# the mysterious blank thread



## geve

How did this happen???

I haven't tried posting in the thread so that you see it... It's under the title "violence liée à l'honneur" in the Français seulement forum. And when I click on the poster name on the right, I get this message:


> This user has not registered and therefore does not have a profile to view.


Yet the poster does exist, as you can see in the users list! 

Surely the link I posted should at least display the thread title, even if the poster hadn't written anything else in the message?


----------



## maxiogee

Curiosity drove me to click the "post reply" button - but all that happened was I got the dreaded "Invalid Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator" message.

Curious!


----------



## Jana337

A server hiccup, Geve. I have already seen it a couple of times. And I am a proud author of one such thread. 

Jana


----------



## geve

Oh good! I just loooove to find server hiccups. 

I've browsed your threads Jana, and couldn't find the hiccup you are so proud of... Have you deleted all evidence?


----------



## Jana337

geve said:


> Oh good! I just loooove to find server hiccups.
> 
> I've browsed your threads Jana, and couldn't find the hiccup you are so proud of... Have you deleted all evidence?


You have hardly browsed all 5631 threads I am subscribed to! 

Anyway, I destroyed the evidence. 

Thanks for your help with detecting server hiccups, much appreciated!

Jana


----------



## geve

My pleasure, really. It doesn't require much work from me anyway: hiccups seem to be coming to me naturally!



Jana337 said:


> You have hardly browsed all 5631 threads I am subscribed to!


No, no... I'm a super-heroine but still not that fast! I've simply clicked on "find all threads started by Jana" and then on the few ones that had 0 replies. (Investigating forer@s is another one of my hobbies )


----------



## Moogey

It isn't _necessarily_ a server hiccup, it could also be a software bug.

-M


----------



## Setwale_Charm

mysteries...mysteries...I love mysteries...whatever one can find in a forum , mysterious blank threads leading into nowhere..., the sinister wicked Jana destroying evidence and one has to be careful here when geve indulges into investigating us .... scary....!!


----------

